# Now Jasper is limping



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So we are in LI for our 7 year anniversary (free stay due to the bugs this summer) and all of a sudden today Jasper started limping and now it is a full 3 legged hop. You may remember that 2 years ago same place he sprained his leg getting off the ferry. But this time we didn't see anything happen. No vet here could see him this weekend. But we have an appt. For Monday when we return. So in the mean time we are trying to keep him off it and i just gave him a baby asperin. He seems fine other than limping, he is not crying when we touch him. He's eating and is still playing just on three legs. 

I love it here but we are beginning to think it is jinxed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Jasper! I hope it's not serious!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Jasper!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Which leg is it? Did his patella slip maybe? Whatever it is, hope it's over soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just thought maybe patella too! I hope he feels better soon. I can remember this happening last time. What a drag!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Arghh Missy! You need to teach your furkids to do this when they are at home and not on vacation! OR, better yet, just don't do this!
Seriously, hoping it is just a little bruise or something minor.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Missy. Glad he doesn't appear to be in pain, though. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear. I hope it's nothing more than a sore leg that will heal quickly. How frustrating that it has to happen on the weekend and while you are away from home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope it is better before the vet appointment. Did you check his pads? That has always been Dora's issue if something bites her or she cut her pad once before.

Do you think he just wears himself out on vacation- walking more than normal, etc?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Missy, poor Jasper. I hope all is ok and glad he is at least feeling good.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , check to make sure noting in the pads. If not ,it probably is a sprain , Molly does this once in a while after whipping down the stairs too fast. Hope it's nothing more. Never at an opportune time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He still has the where with all to hump Cash. Lol. ( on 3 legs ) How do you check patella's to see if they are slipped? Iwas thinking that too. I did check his pads. I didn't see or feel anything. But the only time he pulled away was when iwas touching one of his toes. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! Hope you're able to enjoy the trip in spite of the boo-boo. Poor guy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Jasper! Tell him Kodi hopes he's feeling better really soon. How will he play Easter Bunny on 3 legs?:crutch:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor Jasper is what you might call a Havalimp LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I just found this clip:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Missy but jeez - I think Jasper needs to be wrapped in bubble wrap the next time! Hopefully he just bruised the pad. Both Cody & Tess have done that. I hope you're able to enjoy your weekend otherwise.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, Missy! I'm so sorry to hear that! Hmmm, I'm wondering if there may be a cut or small thornlike thing in one of his pads? If you didn't see him slip or anything (and he's still happy to hump!) maybe he stepped on something??

Let us know what the vet says on Monday. But I hope he is better by then on his own! :hug:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He could have hurt a toenail. Frolic did that once when she got one caught in a crack in a sidewalk. I don't remember how long it lasted but it didn't seem like a long time-maybe a few days.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope it's nothing serious. Sending get well wishes Jasper's way


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo bruised his toes once and was limping badly. The vet gave him some meds, and he was better in a week.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope the leg heals by tomorrow Jasper!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!!! 7 yrs ! 
I hope Jasper gets better soon. I just know patellas are the back legs. Which leg does Jasper have a problem with? Can you look at his nails and see if one looks split? What was Jasper doing when he started limping? 

Just some things I thought about.....

Hope you guys are having a good time!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, Jill, bubble wrap, that made me laugh!

Missy, happy anniversary, but I too am sorry about Jaspers limp. 
I'm glad it's not bothering him too much and he's still feeling well. I know Beth's dog, Bear, will get turf toe from running and will limp occasionally and then be fine. Hopefully by Monday he'll forget all about it.

Maybe someone else will have better info, but I know my last vet said not to give a dog aspirin.

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Different vets apparently have different opinions about baby aspirin. My vet also told me that, if necessary, a baby aspirin can be given to a dog of our size, (Tucker is 13 pounds.) But, do it only if necessary. I've not needed to for Tucker, but I bought a bottle just for that purpose and have it in the cupboard for an emergency.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good morning all. Jasper seems better today only Limping when he first gets up for a bit. We are still gonna try to make him rest it. It is his back right leg. The same one he injured afew years ago. But it is also the leg he has always favored for instance if walking in the snow he will sometimes skip a few steps. But he does seem better today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We are home. and Jasper has been walking perfect for the last two days. I didn't go to the vet but will ask her to check him when I have his AG's expressed in a week or so. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> We are home. and Jasper has been walking perfect for the last two days. I didn't go to the vet but will ask her to check him when I have his AG's expressed in a week or so. Thanks for all the advice.


:clap2:Yeah Jasper!:clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good news Missy! Maybe he just strained it a bit, hope he's all better now!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad his leg is feeling better. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad he's feeling better, Missy. Maybe he just likes extra attention on vacation?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Anniversary!
I am sorry to hear about his limp- if it isn't his patellas, I wonder if it could be Legg calf perthes?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Glad to hear Jasper is better!! 
Hopefully it wasn't a "fake" limp to get you to go home. =)
Miley used to fake limp. She did it when I would get after her for doing something she wasn't supposed to do. She's evidentally forgotten that technique....although I don't have to get after her very much anymore.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, I am glad to hear Jasper is doing better. Hopefully he just landed wrong or something like that. My boys sometimes will hurt themselves while getting crazy RLH's on in the backyard and come in limping. it has always gone away by the next day. I have seem some major rolling as they come dashing after the other one, who doesn't see it coming. I wouldn't worry in less it becomes a recurrent issue.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, funny you mention faking. through my worry, I was wondering if Jasper was limping because I have been paying more attention to Cash since I was worried about his tiring out on walks and acting a bit moody? I swear Jasper didn't like being 2nd fiddle...Ha ha ha. 

But it is recurring enough that I do think I will ask her to check him next time I go... He has never limped this long before Jasper does sometimes do a few skips on that same leg when we walk, especially if there is snow on the ground. Thanks Paige. And thank you Katie for mentioning the leg calf perthes. I Like to go armed with questions when I do go to the vet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So wanted to update this thread too since we just got back from the Vet. She gave Jasper's legs a good feel. She did say his right rear leg was weaker than his left and that his patella on that leg feels like it could slip from time to time. But again, as with Cash she thought that there was nothing that at this point warranted further action since it seems to have fixed itself. She thought that his favoring it was actually a good thing...that he knows when it needs rest and if it lasts for more than a few hops, like it did while we were away to give him a baby asprin like we did.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I tend to agree that the dog knows best what to do when they are in pain or something isn't quite right. I don't believe that dogs can "fake" ailments, though they may try some things to get attention. I could see him poking you, barking more, being more needy, but not faking an injury. Glad it's o.k. news, Missy!


----------

